# Too hot or something else?



## Ciralaine (Jul 27, 2012)

It's been really hot today and it's way past time for the budgies to sleep. I normally cover them over but I'm worried about Nemo who is hunched sleeping but she's not puffy like when they normally sleep. Instead her feathers are quite tight on her body and she's been holding g her wings out. I assumed this meant she was hot (this was a few hours ago) and so only partially covered the cage and put a fan on low on them particularly Nemo but she hasn't seemed to cool down and now I'm worried if tight feathers and holding wings out a bit is a sign of something else? Or is she still just hot? Raz by comparison is puffed up with his head tucked back sleeping. So why hasn't Nemo puffed up for sleep too?

It has cooled down now (at least to me - and possibly Raz too lol) as it's night now which is why I'm a little worried she's still seemingly hot :S


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Have you noticed if Nemo has been eating and drinking , what about her poop?
Usually heat or stress will make them do this. If it is continually hot weather you can place wet towels over the cage, mist them , have fresh drinking water change it several times during the day .
If she continues to be like this I would be definitely taking her for a check up, does she allow you to pick her up and hold her up?
Can you feel any abnormal lumps, does she have hot feet or cold feet.


----------



## Ciralaine (Jul 27, 2012)

Pretty boy said:


> Have you noticed if Nemo has been eating and drinking , what about her poop?
> Usually heat or stress will make them do this. If it is continually hot weather you can place wet towels over the cage, mist them , have fresh drinking water change it several times during the day .
> If she continues to be like this I would be definitely taking her for a check up, does she allow you to pick her up and hold her up?
> Can you feel any abnormal lumps, does she have hot feet or cold feet.


Im not sure if she's been eating/drinking normally today. As I had been dogsitting for my aunt for 2 weeks and today was the day I came back home. I had the budgies with me but I had been packing and tidying and then driving myself and the budgies back home then out for dinner. So didnt monitor them much at all today.

I did mist them regularly today when they started looking hot (slim, wings out, sometimes panting a little).

I can't see or feel any lumps anywhere. Is there a specific spot I should be looking at?

Her feet are normal. They're not hot and not cold just in the middle.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

How is Raz now? Has she settled down and acting more normal, what are her droppings like? I hope all is better .


----------



## Ciralaine (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey sorry for the late reply. Nemo is all good now. Turns out it was because of the heat wave we had for about a week. It's cooled down now. Had to keep the fan on in my room and sadly no exercise for the budgies during the heat wave as I didn't want them overheating. Not that they did do much even inside their cage anyway as I think even they knew it was too hot to move too much. And ofcourse there was a lot of mistings for the 2 of them .

Heat wave is over now and budgies are active again. I'm dreading how hot it's going to be in the summer though. Mid/late 30's °c already in spring


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad to hear that everything was okay with Raz, sounds like it's going to be a hot summer for you Aussies! Meanwhile over here we're gearing up for a coooold winter soon


----------

